# Progynova



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Anyone elso feeling sick and been sick with a little breathless - ness 

Currently on 2mg 3 x a day - been on it for 7 days and have day 10 scan on 14th with poss FET on 19th !!!!!

Anyon else in my boat ?

daisy xx


----------



## Lady Sasha (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi

I was on 6 x 2mg per day before my FET.  I chose to take all 6 tablets at night as the clinic warned me they can make you feel nauseous and at least at night you are asleep!  I felt pretty yuck on about 3 occasions.  Since my FET I am on a reduced dose of 4 x 2mg and  I'm still taking them at night.  Have felt nauseous at all since the reduction.

Have a go at taking them in one go at night...it might help!

Good luck.

Lady Sasha


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi

Was just going to ask the same question.  I have been feeling sick at night times.  I am on 2mg x 2 a day.  I am also bloated and since yesterday have had sore pains in my belly (like AF going to start) and a browny discharge!!!

Anyone explain what this could be.

Last time I had to get up to 2mg x 4 a day before I was high enough so not expected to be high enuf tomorrow.

Am up for day 10 scan tomorrow.

Thanks Ax


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Progynova is a form of oestrogen support and this can cause lots of side effects and symptoms (naturally as welll as when on medicated support)...here's just a few...



♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> some of the side effects and symptoms of oestrogen:
> 
> breast pain, tenderness or enlargement
> headache/migraine
> ...


I've only taken oestrogen support (Climeval...spelling ?) once during our 2nd FET as womb lining needed plumping up a little bit and had to continue all way through 2ww....can't remember the side effects I'm afraid as it was a while ago now 

Hope it eases up soon.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

